# Sick oranda



## kjmader (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have two oranda goldfish in a 29 gallon aquarium. I've had them for about 2 years, and now they are both sick. I'm attaching some pictures of them with the hopes that someone can identify the problem. I'm having a major problem keeping the ammonia under control in this tank for some reason. I've been doing partial water changes about every other day, and it's still out of control. I'm afraid the fish are going to die, since they are both staying on the top of the water most of the time. The do swim down when I go in to feed them and seem to be eating fine. 

The one picture shows the smaller goldfish's cloudy eye. It almost looks like the eye is protruding a little. There is a film over the eye that seems to stick out off the eye some. The other's wen is kind of discolored. Both are pretty listless and just hang in the water. They did have a few white flecks on their fins, which I treated with ick medicine. Those are almost gone, but the fish are still acting sick.

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Kelly


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

book says it might be piscine tuberculosis which symptoms are- weight loss,loss of color, bulging eyes ( no effective treatment ) or vibriosis which symtoms are- lethargy,discoloration,bulging eyes, reddish staining of the fins, abdominal swelling this spreads fast and cause rapid mortality ( medicated antibiotic food is said to help),


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Try API's Melafix. It treats cloudy eyes and pop eyes. It is an antibacterial fish remedy.


----------

